

Vows - Asynchronous BDD Framework for Node.js - cloudhead
http://vowsjs.org

======
sync
Even if you don't use node.js, you should check this page out for the design
alone -- it's stunning.

~~~
Griever
Agreed. Also one of the best uses of a custom font-face that I have seen thus
far.

------
Goosey
There must be something wrong with my brain in that the design of the page and
the framework make me finally want to really give node.js a try.

I find this happens to me a lot. Anyone else find themselves picking their
'meats' based on the available 'spices'?

~~~
elliottcable
This is absolutely fine: a creator who has no ‘style’ will not only fail to
care enough to create a quality landing page for their creations, but it’s
quite likely that the creation _itself_ will have no style as well.

That means, for you… difficult-to-use APIs, obtuse / nonexistent
documentation, a lack of quality (if any) support… the list goes on; and worst
of all, it will likely attract a user community of the same type of people,
leaving you with an extensions/libraries/modules ecosystem with exactly the
same problems in abundance.

The spices, my friend, are what matters. (Also, I personally see a very close
correlation between when the current, beautiful, website was contributed to
Ryah’s work, and when it took off and gained massive “popularity.”
Coincidence? No.)

~~~
elliottcable
Oh, and on that same topic; as a personal friend of the creator of this
library, I can very very much vouch for his sense of style. ;D

------
amix
The presentation of this framework is quite good, but I don't really like the
semantics of Vows - I find them too unnatural and complex, this is probably
more rooted against BDD than Vows. What's wrong with testing the old way (e.g.
like py.test does it)?

~~~
mhansen
The old way doesn't make your tests look like a spec?

------
mpk
That looks exactly like what I'm looking for, I'll take it for a spin
tomorrow.

------
mkramlich
API looks elegant. Site design is pretty and the writing/flow is quite clear.
Kudos to whomever is behind this project!

